# Joffre info request



## andygh (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok, I know it's a long shot but here goes

I'm currently 3/4 of the way through building a radio controlled model of the Tyne tug Joffre. I'm modelling the vessel after her refit some time in the 1950's, all the information I have to work from is 4 photo's and a small sketched plan showing the reduced height of the boiler room & funnel.

It's going pretty well so far considering the limitations of my info but I'm stuck on a few bits & peices. I'm sure there must be some of the fellas on here who sailed on her and would be able to fill in some of the blanks from their memories.

What I'm after is information on is the following

1. Access to the engine room, was there a companionway from above decks and if so where?

2. The cowl vents on top of the boiler house, one of my photo's shows these in a cut down version and another doesn't show them at all, were they replaced with forced ventillation in the 1950's or did they stick with the cut down jobs?

That's it (for now (EEK) ), thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer
Cheers, Andy


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Andy,

I may be giving you info you already know but there are pics of her as a model at the below sites and the last site is offering her plans for sale. Hope it helps.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2564504244/

http://www.rchobby.co.uk/caldercraft_joffre__tyne_tug.html

http://www.taubmansonline.com/MMJOFFRE.htm ( plans site )

Chris.


----------



## andygh (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Chris for going to so much trouble but they all depict Joffre in her pre-refit state (Sad)


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry

Chris.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Sailed on the Joffre in 1956 as Wireless Man for Lawson Batey Tugs. Afraid I have no information. Know that the aerial arrangements were altered sometime but my memory is not so good. What I do recall is that the steering motor or some such arrangement was under the settee in the radio room and when moving in the river the steam used to be quite overpowering.
Good luck with your searches
Bert.


----------



## andygh (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Bert, do you happen to remember roughly how many crewed the Joffre while you sailed on her


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

There's a GA drawing of the Joffre of 1916 on page 70 in "British Steam Tugs" by P. N. Thomas. One profile, one bridge deck, one main deck, one cabin. There's perhaps nothing there that you haven't already got, or would be interested in, as this must show her as built. There's an entrance to the engine-room aft on the port side, beside the second towing hook (facing aft), and what looks like a circular staircase down. Regards, Stein.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Think the total crew was five but I can't be definate. I went on whichever tug was handy. The choice was Tynesider,Southsider and Joffre. Only outside the river on two occasions. One to tow half a ship (new) from Sunderland to North Shields. The other time was to go round the Southern Harvester and send morse signals to calibrate her Direction Finder.. Fifty two years ago. Happy days
Bert.


----------



## andygh (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks both, useful info (Thumb) 
Cheers, Andy


----------

